# Engine Coolant Smell w/ Heat on....2011 LT RS....Have to ask.



## v8318cid (Oct 3, 2012)

From everything I've seen here and heard elsewhere, it sounds like the coolant smell is usually attributed to the degas (overflow) tank. When the system heats up, pressure in the system opens a valve on the cap and it expells any excess coolant through a tube attached to the tank. This has been known to cause the coolant smell. Granted, the only way to be sure is to have someone check your car for leaks. I've been told you can check the tank for remnants of coolant. Apparently as the coolant runs out and dries, it leaves a white trail behind. You might want to look for that or any other tell-tale signs. At least you can eliminate that possibility. Have you noticed a drop in the coolant level as well? There should be marks on the tank that you can use as a guide; just be sure the car is cold and level to ensure you get a consisten reading. Otherwise, talk to your dealer and see what they have to say.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Bring it to dealer 3 times and then go lemon law route. It will not get fixed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

B1P said:


> I'm sure this has been beat to death, but I have to ask. Has anyone experienced the odor of engine coolant while running the heat and has it been resolved at the dealer? Were they able to fix it....?? I don't want to bring the car in if it's not going to get anything fixed.
> 
> Thanks!!




B1P,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this for you. I would also like to look into your concern further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I always, yes, always have a coolant odor after driving at running temp for a little over 15 minutes, especially after highway driving. I get home, shut her down and the coolant odor wafts out of the engine compartment. I see no evidence of leaks, no change in fluid levels. I chalk it up to 'nature of the beast' issue. 
PS: 2012 Eco, A/T, approx. 12,000 miles. Odor since day one but reading here that so many have the same issue, I'm not worried.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I've had the same occasional smell, I actually had to top off my coolant because it was a quart low after 10k miles. 

I couldnt see a leak from the thermostat housing or the heater core, so right now I have no idea where it's all going..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I've had the same occasional smell, I actually had to top off my coolant because it was a quart low after 10k miles.
> 
> I couldnt see a leak from the thermostat housing or the heater core, so right now I have no idea where it's all going..
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


IIRC, there was a PI or TSB related to this. Did you get a chance to look at it?

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## B1P (Oct 10, 2012)

....it's in the shop now....we'll see what happens. Hopefully they won't say they can't find the issue.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I notice a burning smell when I get out of my car not sure if collant or a plasticy smell. I've been wondering what it is, I don't want to waste time going to the dealer for them to do the famous we can't replicate the problem


----------



## taywell33 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm having the same issue 15min after start and incredibly bad on the highway in the cabin. I've had mine in at the dealership and they couldn't find a leak. They put UV coolant in it and said to bring it back in a week to check. I'm convinced it's the reservoir tank cap and it blows back into the cabin through the air filtration system located directly behind it. That's why it is so bad on the highway more wind to blow the odor around. I have 8,000 miles on a 2012, and the reservoir is only about half of what it was when I bought the car. The dealer said that wasn't so but then I brought out my pictures of the motor I took the day I received the car (something I learned to do over the years)they were scratching their heads on this one??? I take my car in this week for another check and I'll let you know what happens. GM needs to fix this, no one wants to breath this stuff nor smell it!!


----------



## taywell33 (Mar 20, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> I notice a burning smell when I get out of my car not sure if collant or a plasticy smell. I've been wondering what it is, I don't want to waste time going to the dealer for them to do the famous we can't replicate the problem


Just a thought, I noticed this too and have a hunch it is the plastic shield on the bottom of the motor, if you take the car in on the safety recall they have out it seemed to fix that problem on mine.


----------



## B1P (Oct 10, 2012)

taywell33 said:


> I'm having the same issue 15min after start and incredibly bad on the highway in the cabin. I've had mine in at the dealership and they couldn't find a leak. They put UV coolant in it and said to bring it back in a week to check. I'm convinced it's the reservoir tank cap and it blows back into the cabin through the air filtration system located directly behind it. That's why it is so bad on the highway more wind to blow the odor around. I have 8,000 miles on a 2012, and the reservoir is only about half of what it was when I bought the car. The dealer said that wasn't so but then I brought out my pictures of the motor I took the day I received the car (something I learned to do over the years)they were scratching their heads on this one??? I take my car in this week for another check and I'll let you know what happens. GM needs to fix this, no one wants to breath this stuff nor smell it!!


...I've had the same thought pattern. The coolant overflow tank is reallll close to the air-intake for the cabin. I smell the oder even when the fan isn't on. Putting on the little "U" turn arrow that recycles the air in the cabin seems to help a little.


----------



## gsl3607 (Feb 13, 2011)

i had the same smell for the longest time. took to dealer for turque converter seal leaking. then the discovered that i had a leaky water pump. no more smell.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:


> I notice a burning smell when I get out of my car not sure if collant or a plasticy smell. I've been wondering what it is, I don't want to waste time going to the dealer for them to do the famous we can't replicate the problem




babymobilcruze,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this diagnosed. I would also like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

taywell33 said:


> I'm having the same issue 15min after start and incredibly bad on the highway in the cabin. I've had mine in at the dealership and they couldn't find a leak. They put UV coolant in it and said to bring it back in a week to check. I'm convinced it's the reservoir tank cap and it blows back into the cabin through the air filtration system located directly behind it. That's why it is so bad on the highway more wind to blow the odor around. I have 8,000 miles on a 2012, and the reservoir is only about half of what it was when I bought the car. The dealer said that wasn't so but then I brought out my pictures of the motor I took the day I received the car (something I learned to do over the years)they were scratching their heads on this one??? I take my car in this week for another check and I'll let you know what happens. GM needs to fix this, no one wants to breath this stuff nor smell it!!




taywell33,
I would like to apologize for the experience that you are having with your vehicle. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## B1P (Oct 10, 2012)

They (Chevy) said they found the odor problem and have began the process to fix it. Something about the coolant overflow tank is right in front of the air intake for the defrost, therefore it's sucking in the coolant smell into the car. Why the smell is even present---??? I'll ask about that as well. I'll post more details and if it worked or didn't work once I get my car back. They are also looking at the small "bump" when the car comes to a complete stop while in drive. I know there are ton's of threads on that topic as well.


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

if they found the odor, did they by any chance give you a bulleton number? I need to go back next month and itd be nice to have a number. :S Right now they want to do the dye test and I dont think that there is much point in that.


----------



## B1P (Oct 10, 2012)

Engine coolant smell still present w/ defrost on... Going back to the dealer ...


----------



## B1P (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's the bulletin number for the service...(which didn't fix mine.) PI0740


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

B1P said:


> Here's the bulletin number for the service...(which didn't fix mine.) PI0740


is this the number for the dye test? Or something different?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

taywell33 said:


> Just a thought, I noticed this too and have a hunch it is the plastic shield on the bottom of the motor, if you take the car in on the safety recall they have out it seemed to fix that problem on mine.


Coolant smell is slightly sweet. If cutting away the splash shield eliminates your smell I would put money on your car having a leak.


----------

